# Red Sea Max



## OneDurBred (Sep 9, 2009)

So six months ago I started my first 14 gallon Bio Cube. I said after six months if I did well I'd get myself a better system. Today I bought the Red Sea Max 250. I still consider myself to be new to the world of saltwater. Would someone mind sharing with me a good combonation of stock to start with. Also, is it 1 inch of fish per gallon or a half per gallon? I've heard both.

Thanks for any adivse. 

Timm


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

**w2 To the Forum, that sounds like quite a setup you have, One of our Saltwater folks will be along soon to help you with this. In the meantime feel free to browse around and enjoy yourself.*


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

How many inches of fish per gallon appears to be the question of the ages. One inch per gallon is an old standard for freshwater. One inch of fish per 5 gallons of water dates to the same time framework. Being an old timer myself, I tend to still recommend the later. This is especially true for folks just starting out. 

There are many variables to consider however, I've never heard of someone crashing a tank by under stocking or underfeeding.


----------

